# [backup]Backup del sistema (discutiendo)

## MaROtO

El caso es que en cuento llegue agosto, me metere con la instalacion definitiva de la gentoo (la que tengo ahora es mas bien de pruebas, toma de contacto).

Tengo intencion de hacer tres particiones /, /boot, y /home.

No tengo ninguna preferecia sobre que sistema de ficheros usar, aunque descarto nada que no sea journaled, luego supongo que las opciones se reducen a ext3,reiserfs y xfs.

La duda que me asalta, es cual de ellos usar, porque me gustaria disponer de algun sistema capaz de hacer copias de seguridad de la particiones, algo asi como el norton ghost (el mismo podria valer), para poder recuperar rapidamente (si no soy capaz de reparar el destrozo), y supongo que dependera del tipo de sistema de archivos.

O conoceis/me podeis proponer un metodo alternativo para "guardar" mi sistema?

----------

## rsa

Te recomiendo lo que yo hago, uso un sistema gentoo de recuperacion que hay por ahi, que lleva el partition image con el cual es muy seguro hacer copias de seguridad para tus particiones. Tambien puedes usar knoppix para hacerlo, guardas los archivos en otra particion y ya esta.

Se puede hacer a pelo con tar o seguro que te dan mas alternativas por aqui.

----------

## MaROtO

 *rsa wrote:*   

> partition image

 

voya buscar mas info....

----------

## MaROtO

Pozi...ya lo he encontrado...

Aqui (www.sysresccd.org) esta el rescueCD ese con el partimage...y otros muchos mas..

Y esta es la home de del partimage(www.partimage.org)

----------

## rsa

Recuerda que aunque el partimage, que es como esta en portage, lo puedes instalar en gentoo, pero el problema esta en que si lo que quieres hacer es una copia de seguridad de la raiz /, no puedes hacerla con el sistema montado, partimage requiere que la particion no este montada si no no puedes hacer el back up, la otra particion donde haces la copia si debe estar montada. Generalmente he usado knoppix para el proposito, pero ya me contaras como te fue con systemrescuecd, me la voy a bajar tambien a ver que tal esta.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Hola.

Para hacer una copia, encontrarás interesante este mensaje de hace un par de meses:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=124160

Saludozzzzz

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ok muuuuuuy bonito todo lo que comentan, pero yo tengo otra duda con la maquina de las hija de una amiga.

Disco de 40GB particionado de la siguiente manera:

30GB WinXp (Por razones de estudio de diseño Gráfico de una de ellas) el resto con Gentoo (La otra es fanatica del Linux)  :Razz: 

El disco esta tirando errores en el XP con todas sus porquerias de mensajes y en el Gentoo de vez en cuando al iniciar da un un error de e2fschk diciendo que hay que hacerlo a mano sin las opciones -a -p para que acomode lo dañado.

Como hago para copiar ese disco entero en otro nuevo sin perder nada y que al conectarlo todo pase y pueda iniciar tanto el XP como el Gentoo sin tener que reinstalar todo de nuevo.

Con algo que no se Norton (Me fio más de las herramientas de Linux).

¿Es posible hacer esto sin perder nada y sin dañar ninguno de los discos?

----------

## Gentoosiastix

para Eleazar.. prueba ha hacer una buena desfragmentacion del XP (Diskepper) y luego  puedes usar el SystemRescueCD (basado en Gentoo) por lo que te resultara "familiar"  son apenas 120 megas (la iso) y es mi CD de rescate preferido.... ese y el Hirens.

Por cierto, creo que el Ghost es de lo mejor que funciona en este tema (bajo Hasefrochs)

Aunque el verdadero motivo del post, es para ver si alguien (que lo haya probado) comenta que tal funciona este tema con "dd"  *Quote:*   

> #dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1/archivodestino.bck bs=1024k

 

----------

## focahclero

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> Aunque el verdadero motivo del post, es para ver si alguien (que lo haya probado) comenta que tal funciona este tema con "dd"  *Quote:*   #dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1/archivodestino.bck bs=1024k 

 

Yo no he utilizado dd todavía en Gentoo, pero dd es una vieja herramienta de los Unix, y sí la he usado en AIX para migrar los raw devices de una base de datos de Informix de una máquina a otra. Si no hubiese sido por el dd supongo que me habría suicidado, mira que era puñetera la estructura de esos raws.

dd copia exactamente cualquier cosa en cualquier otra.

Ahora bien, ¿para hacer una copia de seguridad de lo que estamos hablando usaría dd?. Seguramente no, por que no voy a poder extraer un fichero individual que me pudiera hacer falta, cosa que con un tar sí puedo hacer.

Un saludos,

----------

## Gentoosiastix

muchas gracias, ese era el tipo de respuesta que buscaba... me ha despejado las dudas  :Wink: 

----------

## MaROtO

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> Por cierto, creo que el Ghost es de lo mejor que funciona en este tema (bajo Hasefrochs)
> 
> 

 

Si te refieres al ghost, pues en mi empresa se usa a diestro y siniestro y nunca nos ha fallado...

Y como comente, cuandi le vi a mi hermano grabar la copia de la particion directamente a una deuvedera usb, me quede a cuadros....

Aunque lo que no se es que tal se lleva el ghost con las particiones linuxeras...

----------

## Gentoosiastix

creo que solo ext2 y ext3   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luisfeser

 *rsa wrote:*   

> Recuerda que aunque el partimage, que es como esta en portage, lo puedes instalar en gentoo, pero el problema esta en que si lo que quieres hacer es una copia de seguridad de la raiz /, no puedes hacerla con el sistema montado, partimage requiere que la particion no este montada si no no puedes hacer el back up, la otra particion donde haces la copia si debe estar montada. Generalmente he usado knoppix para el proposito, pero ya me contaras como te fue con systemrescuecd, me la voy a bajar tambien a ver que tal esta.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Pues yo lo hago desde mi gentoo con la raiz montada y lo copia perfectamente  :Smile: . Te avisa de que debe estar desmonatda, pero aun así la copia igual.

Y funciona, porque he tenido k usar un par de veces las copias y sin problemas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zaqh

Si te vale, realicé un pequeño script para realizar copias de seguridad del sistema, ideal para ponerlo en el cron y que las haga 1 vez por semana o algo así. Realiza una copia de seguridad de todo el sistema raíz exceptuando los directorios que se le indiquen. Hay puestos unos de ejemplo:

copia-seguridad.sh

```
#!/bin/bash

#############################################

# Script para realizar copias de seguridad  #

# del sistema                               #

#############################################

# Ruta donde se guardará la copia

RUTA="/mnt/backup/system"

# ¿Es necesario montarla? (si/no)

MONTA="si"

PUNTO_MNT="/mnt/backup"

# Compresión (Gzip:z, Bzip2:j, ninguno:<nada>)

COMP=z

# Prioridad con la que se realizará el proceso

# (a mayor número, menos prioridad)

NICE=19

# ¿Limitar el nº de copias de seguridad? (0 = sin límite)

LIM=2

# Nombre del archivo

BASE="Backup-"

FILE="$BASE$(date +%Y-%m-%d)$EXT"

# Directorios a excluir

EXCL_DIRS="/home /boot /proc /sys /mnt /media "$RUTA" \

      /tmp /usr/local/games /var/tmp /usr/portage/distfiles"

# Opciones tar

OPCIONES="-c${COMP}spf"

# Main

case $COMP in

    "z") EXT=".tar.gz";;

    "j") EXT=".tar.bz2";;

    *)  EXT=".tar";;

esac

if [ "$MONTA" = "si" ]; then

    mount "$PUNTO_MNT" &> /dev/null

fi

mkdir -p "$RUTA"

if [ "$LIM" -gt 0 ]; then

    cd "$RUTA" &> /dev/null

    ALL=$( ls -v1 | grep "^$BASE" )

    NUM=$( echo "$ALL" | wc -l )

    for i in $ALL; do

        if [ "$NUM" -ge "$LIM" ]; then

       logger -p user.notice -t backup -- \

       "Superado el límite de $LIM copias de seguridad: borrando $i..."

       rm -f "$i"

       let "NUM -= 1"

   else

       break

   fi

    done

    cd - &> /dev/null

fi

logger -p user.notice -t backup -- "Realizando copia de seguridad del sistema..."

nice -n $NICE tar $(for i in $EXCL_DIRS; do [ -d $i ] && echo -n " --exclude=$i/*"; done) \

       "$OPCIONES" "$RUTA/$FILE" /* &> /var/log/backup.log

logger -p user.notice -t backup -- "Copia de seguridad finalizada: $RUTA/$FILE"

if [ "$MONTA" = "si" ]; then

    umount "$PUNTO_MNT" &> /dev/null

fi
```

Es recomendable que la copia de seguridad se haga en una particion aparte y distinta de la raíz, incluso en un disco duro distinto a ser posible. Si el sistema nos peta, solo hay q arrancar con el live cd de la gentoo, montar nuestra particion raiz, limpiarla y extraer el archivo de copia de seguridad.

Un saludo!

----------

## LordAckward

Creo que me repito mas que el ajo pero en maquinas linux no hay nada mejor que http://mkcdrec.ota.be backups en caliente y con disco de rescate identico ala configuracion del sistema para que no haya problemas.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

pues me parece bien.... pero no consigo ver nada LordAckward.

----------

## LordAckward

Y esta pagina tampoco puedes ver?

http://www.samag.com/documents/s=7553/sam0209f/0209f.htm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  There are plenty of utilities to back up your system to a writeable CD, and Linux distribution CDs usually can be booted into some sort of recovery mode, but mkcdrec does more. mkcdrec builds a recovery CD that is a fully equipped workshop containing almost every tool you may need to rebuild a failed system. Furthermore, mkcdrec can also be used to clone systems -- building identical copies of a system on a new box. This capability is indispensable if you have a number of boxes to build with identical configurations -- just the thing for Web server farms, DNS servers, mail servers, and so on.
> 
> Mkcdrec is also ideal to recover systems from intrusions. Because the media is read-only, it is impervious to alteration by attackers. If you know, or even suspect, that your Web server has been invaded, you can simply shut down the system and quickly rebuild it from a media that you know to be clean. Alternatively, you can take a spare box, build it as a clone of the one attacked, and do a simple re
> ...

 [/url]

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Pues me parece de lo mas extraño... que desde el IE de Hasefrochs pueda ver la WEV http://mkcdrec.ota.be  y desde Mozilla (hasefrochs) y/o mozilla o epifhany  no la pueda abrir....... pone que es una web de/sobre soft-libre   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luisfeser

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> Pues me parece de lo mas extraño... que desde el IE de Hasefrochs pueda ver la WEV http://mkcdrec.ota.be  y desde Mozilla (hasefrochs) y/o mozilla o epifhany  no la pueda abrir....... pone que es una web de/sobre soft-libre    

 

Pues yo la puedo ver perfectamente desde mi gentoo con firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## focahclero

Y por cierto, ¿conocéis bacula? http://www.bacula.org/

Se escapa del entorno doméstico, pero como solución profesional tiene muy buena pinta (un día de estos me voy a meter con ello)

Saludos,

----------

## jmp_

Sobre el formato de las particiones... algo gráfico:

Ext3 <= ReiserFS 3 (experimental) < ReiserFS 3.6 < XFS < ResiserFS4

Mis sugerencias son usar XFS o bien ReiserFS 4, por supuesto es mi opinión... pero algo de info no está demás:

http://www.namesys.com/

Otro consejo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv partimage
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

saludos.

----------

